# Atlas of Italy?



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi All,

Can any of you guys (or girls) recommend a map \atlas for italy please. I was hoping to get one in WHSmiths but no luck so far. Something reasonably sized (I was thinking of something similar to the A3 AA atlas's you see in service stations)

we will not on this occasion be going any further south than Rome if that helps (possibly not even that far)

Also a place to purchase it from would be handy!

Might also be worth getting one for europe to use on the way down??

thank you
lee


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Found this one very good:

Michelin Atlas Italy 2009

This is the latest AA Atlas (more expensive than the Michelin):

AA Atlas Italy 2009

Always found this good for Europe:

Michelin Atlas Europe 2009:

 
Keith


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I've always found the >Phillps Multiscale Europe< good for general route planning, the main advantage being toll and non toll motorways are clearly marked and easily distinguisable.

For Italy I found the >Guida Camper< very handy, quite expensive but as well as a sosta guide it also doubles up as a very good map. We also took the Michelin Italy mapbook but tended to use the Guida Camper the most.

Pete


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Atlas of Italy*

We bought a 1:250.000 Italia Autoatlante by Istituto Geografico DeAgostini at an Italian Motorway service station for 19.5 Euros.

It has a 1:1.000.000 section at the front which is useful as it gives you most of Italy at a glance, also lots of town plans.

Helen


----------



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

thanks all!!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Map*

Hi

Buy one in Italy - ideally a lorry one. Alternatively, maps are quite reasonably priced in Switzerland, particularly at the service area at Bellinzona.

Russell


----------

